# Rifle Regiment Honored



## tomahawk6 (25 Mar 2007)

Its great that history is still taught in school. Canada's military history is rich in tradition and history. Keep it alive !


> "Part of our responsibility, as Canadians, is knowing our history," Kleisinger said. "That goes along with being thankful for what we have. We've got it pretty good in our country."


----------



## geo (25 Mar 2007)

T6.. you have a link for this?


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Mar 2007)

Sorry. 

http://206.75.155.198/showfile.asp?Lang=E&URL=/archivenews/070324/RELP/070324df.htm


----------



## geo (25 Mar 2007)

Thankyou T6

Well done Mr Kleisinger & associates


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Mar 2007)

Excellent read.

I finished up my Yr 12 at Lebolus High, feels like a hundred yrs back, and I still keep in touch with one of the teachers from that era, long since retired.

It all began for me in the RRR, long before the Royal was added to the name (c.1982). Just another Rifleman, in just another Rifle Company.

For any serving (in Afghanistan and at home) and former serving members of the Regiment,


Up The Johns,


Wes


----------



## mckee19 (25 Mar 2007)

does anyone know if there is a way we can set up a donation fund on this website to  purchase a few bricks?
like a way for anyone willing to throw in a few bucks and purchase a few under the army.ca name?
i would like to help but i cant afford the whole 250$ myself


----------



## midget-boyd91 (26 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if there is a way we can set up a donation fund on this website to  purchase a few bricks?
> like a way for anyone willing to throw in a few bucks and purchase a few under the army.ca name?
> i would like to help but i cant afford the whole 250$ myself





> Businesses and organizations interested in donating to the Royal Regina Rifles Brick Project can contact Kleisinger at 791-7260.


The number was right down at the bottom of the article.    If you wanted to put it down under the army.ca name, you'll probably want to give Mike B a message.

.... Welcome back Wes.  The beer's gonna be tasting a lot better and feel a lot cooler going down now. :cheers:


----------



## mckee19 (26 Mar 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> The number was right down at the bottom of the article.    If you wanted to put it down under the army.ca name, you'll probably want to give Mike B a message.



well i was trying to say i cant buy a brick by myself, if i had the money i would. I was trying to see if maybe some other people wanted to chip in send the money to army.ca then they buy one under the sites name
it was just an idea, does not have to happen


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Mar 2007)

Why not contact them and see what can be worked out ?


----------

